# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Рассказы А.П. Чехова читают известные артисты, а также театральные студенты

## Lampada

http://sheba.spb.ru/radio/muzh.mp3  -  *Дмитрий Журавлев*  
Текст http://sheba.spb.ru/libra/muzh.htm

----------


## Lampada

*ЭКЗАМЕН НА ЧИН*   http://sheba.spb.ru/radio/ekzamen_na_chin.*mp3*   Чехов ЭКЗАМЕН НА ЧИН - текст HTML с буквой Ё - *Текст*

----------


## Lampada

*Налим*   Ошибка 404 - *Анатолий Папанов*  (Нет здесь ошибки!)  Чехов НАЛИМ - текст HTML с буквой Ё - *Текст*

----------


## Lampada

*ИНДЕЙСКИЙ ПЕТУХ*    Ошибка 404 - *Фаина Раневская* (Нет ошибки!)   Чехов ИНДЕЙСКИЙ ПЕТУХ - текст HTML с буквой Ё

----------


## Lampada

*АНТРЕПРЕНЁР ПОД ДИВАНОМ*    http://sheba.spb.ru/radio/antreprener_pod_divanom.*mp3* -  *Вячеслав Невинный*   Чехов АНТРЕПРЕНЁР ПОД ДИВАНОМ - текст HTML с буквой Ё - *Текст*

----------


## Lampada

*Студенты театральных ВУЗов читают А.П. Чехова*

----------


## Lampada

Аудио рассказов Чехова на Ютюбе: 
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%85%D0%BE%D0%B  2+%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D1%8B  +%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BD%D0%B8%  D0%B3%D0%B0+     
Тексты произведений Чехова здесь:     http://www.ilibrary.ru/author/chekhov/l.all/index.html   "Бабье царство"  -   http://librebook.ru/babe_carstvo_1

----------


## Lampada

Народный артист СССР Ростислав Янович Плятт читает рассказы Антона Павловича Чехова "Анна на шее" и "О любви".

----------

